# Site Upgrade - 3 Dec 2008



## Tech Admin (Dec 3, 2008)

We will be performing upgrades to all sites on the Social Knowledge network on Wed. December 3rd on or around 9pm - 2am EST.  Providing the upgrades go well, we should be able to update all of the sites, but it is reasonable to expect the forums to be closed for a bit while we perform the upgrade on this site.

- Jeff


----------



## pdswife (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 3, 2008)

Jeez I am not gonna like this week at all. Out of three sites I spend time on, all three are going down for maintenance, moving or upgrades not on the same day but one right after the other three days in a row, LOL.
But, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Katie H (Dec 3, 2008)

Message received and understood.  Thanks, Jeff.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Jeff. Do we know what the upgrades will get us?


----------



## Lisar (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know


----------



## Janet H (Dec 3, 2008)

GB said:


> Thanks Jeff. Do we know what the upgrades will get us?



This is a fairly small upgrade and mostly will improve security and function and is a routine upgrade.  You shouldn't really see much change from what you're used to.


----------



## GB (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks Janet! Any improvement is good, even if we do not see any change.


----------



## expatgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

hey, if we have to upgrade our personal computers from time to time it stands to reason the sites will take even longer esp. one with this many members and its  high activity levels.....thanks for the heads up and all the great work that you do for the betterment of DC


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 3, 2008)

GB said:


> Thanks Jeff. Do we know what the upgrades will get us?


 
Money, hopefully.......


----------



## Mama (Dec 3, 2008)

Tech Admin said:


> We will be performing upgrades to all sites on the Social Knowledge network on Wed. December 3rd on or around 9pm - 2am EST. Providing the upgrades go well, we should be able to update all of the sites, but it is reasonable to *expect the forums to be closed for a bit* while we perform the upgrade on this site.
> 
> - Jeff


----------



## pacanis (Dec 3, 2008)

Yayyy, maybe we'll get our old smilies back.


----------



## texasgirl (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for all you do  Jeff!!


----------



## suziquzie (Dec 3, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Jeez I am not gonna like this week at all. Out of *three sites I spend time on*, all three are going down for maintenance, moving or upgrades not on the same day but one right after the other three days in a row, LOL.
> But, thanks for the heads up!


 
Soooooo THATS where you've been!!! 
You've been cheatin' on us at another board..... cuz you sure haven't been spending much time here!!!!!!


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 4, 2008)

Jeff - thanks for the advanced warning!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 5, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Soooooo THATS where you've been!!!
> You've been cheatin' on us at another board..... cuz you sure haven't been spending much time here!!!!!!



Sowwy, I will try and do better from now on out!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2008)

Did the upgrade happen?  I didn't have any down time Thursday night and notice no differences.


----------



## GB (Dec 5, 2008)

Yep it happened. Downtime was not a guarantee. Luckily there was none needed. This was not an upgrade where you would notice any differences. It was some behind the scenes stuff having to do with security and other things.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 5, 2008)

Slick!  Improvements with no downtime.  Can't beat that.

Thanks, Andy R.


----------

